

The Desktop and the Developer - signa11
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/31714.html

======
benburwell
Interesting read as a developer who just switched from a several year old
MacBook to a home-built Linux desktop. For a few days I was running Debian,
but I quickly ditched that in favor of Linux Mint Debian Edition because of
its superior user experience and more up-to-date packages (it is based off of
Debian Testing rather than Stable).

While Debian is a great choice for servers because of its stability, what I
want on a development workstation are the tools to write code effectively and
deploy it there.

